# Kusc radio



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

so who lives in California the LA-Orange co and close? the classical radio station KUSC had a promotion where they asked people to vote on as many as 3 pieces of music. then in a week or so the station is going to play the most popular of the music. i voted 4 times. one was allowed to vote as many times but just 3 at a time. Pretty cool!


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

They've had a cool series of broadcasts "at home with..." recently, where various famous musicians selected pieces of music for an hour or so.
https://www.laphil.com/about/watch-and-listen/at-home

Of course my favourite was the final one, with Gustavo Dudamel and John Williams choosing music by Mozart, Beethoven, and Williams, and JW talking a bit about remembering World War II (!). It felt like a bridge to the past.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I didn't "vote". 

But when I'm driving I'll usually be listen to only two stations, and KUSC is one of them.


----------

